# New DVR 625 - Fees?



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, just need a little sanity check here. Thinking about getting a 625 off ebay to supplement my current stable. (Need a dual-TV standard-def receiver)

I currently have a 722 and 622, both on LAN as well as phone line. Also have a PVR 510 not connected to a phone line driving a single SDTV.

The new 625 won't be able to connect to a phone line either.

I don't pay any DVR fees becaues I subscribe to the Everything Pack, which waives DVR fees.

SO, a new 625 with no phone connection will add how much to my bill? $5? Am I missing any fees?


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

That is correct. Every dual receiver not connected to either LAN or a phone line is $5.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

it would add a $5.00 additional outlet charge, and a $5.00 no phone line programming access fee.


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

couldn't it piggyback off the others via dishcomm?



puckwithahalo said:


> it would add a $5.00 additional outlet charge, and a $5.00 no phone line programming access fee.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Dish Comm is not active on the 625.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

But... wireless phone jacks may be a viable solution.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ Yeah, may have to do that. $10 for a receiver is bull, and that's even considering not paying the DVR fee.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use a wireless phone jack and it works great.


----------

